
​HPE backs off from OpenStack development - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/hpe-backs-off-from-openstack-development/
======
bdcravens
Every time I click this article it redirects to an article about MS Surface
after a second. (but never loads - a popup gone wrong?)

